# Ozonic's defeat Pigs Nose?



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Any one using Ozonic's had any luck using it against a pigs nose?

I have yet to see any hunts or any demo's from the company that it will trick a hogs sense of smell.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I havenâ€™t tried one, but i will bet a large sum that it wonâ€™t keep them from smelling you on a consistent basis. If they are down wind and donâ€™t smell you it is because the wind current isnâ€™t at them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

RB II said:


> I havenâ€™t tried one, but i will bet a large sum that it wonâ€™t keep them from smelling you on a consistent basis. If they are down wind and donâ€™t smell you it is because the wind current isnâ€™t at them.


I would say this about deer too. If they don't smell you it is just because the wind current isnâ€™t at them. Good noses are like "Well, that guy is using Ozonic's. He had Folgers this morning, Black Jack last night, and unfortunately beans for dinner. Mid day yesterday he took a shower using Scent Killer soap."


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I would say this about deer too. If they don't smell you it is just because the wind current isnâ€™t at them. Good noses are like "Well, that guy is using Ozonic's. He had Folgers this morning, Black Jack last night, and unfortunately beans for dinner. Mid day yesterday he took a shower using Scent Killer soap."


one more agree...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

gotta use the wind. And have to understand it too. 

you can do all you can with scent trapping and elimination and if you don't play the wind you'll get burned.


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't have any comment good or bad about Ozonics or any scent 'elimination' but with nature and animals there's also the luck component. Sometimes the reverse happens...you do nothing to cover your scent and wind is NOT in your favor and the animal/s just don't seem to care that day. There's an obvious reason for bucks when they are in rut but who knows why hogs react similarly. One of the many reasons I love hunting so much, you just never really know how things are going to play out each time you go out. The best thing you can do is play your odds.


----------

